# Service Card Payment--Sabadell???



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

My husband and I have one joint account with Sabadell. They charge 24 euros every 3 months for the management fee. 

There is one item on my bank statement called Service Card Payment today.It is 25 euros.

Does anybody else have this or other banks will charge this or not? We already paid 8 euros per month for the management fee, why there is another 25 euros? 

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Sandraw719 said:


> My husband and I have one joint account with Sabadell. They charge 24 euros every 3 months for the management fee.
> 
> There is one item on my bank statement called Service Card Payment today.It is 25 euros.
> 
> ...


Just ask them .....

Do you not qualify for the expansion account then? That would be TOTALLY free.

We don't have a monthly income but still qualified.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Sandraw719 said:


> My husband and I have one joint account with Sabadell. They charge 24 euros every 3 months for the management fee.
> 
> There is one item on my bank statement called Service Card Payment today.It is 25 euros.
> 
> ...


Afaik, most banks have a separate charge for both debit cards and credit cards. My bank, Banco Popular, charges €18 for my debit card on top of the account management fee (which is €60 per annum, paid half-yearly, so less than Sabadell).

If you have a salary or pension paid into the account (or I believe some banks will accept a regular minimum amount transferred in from other sources) most banks now offer an account with no management charges or card fees, although in the case of credit cards they almost always involve a minimum amount per year having to be spent on the card.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks. I will ask the bank this week. We do not have a regular income. We usually transfer a few thousands and spend a few months. All the income are in UK and goes to my husband's UK bank account.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Sandraw719 said:


> Thanks. I will ask the bank this week. We do not have a regular income. We usually transfer a few thousands and spend a few months. All the income are in UK and goes to my husband's UK bank account.


Which is exactly what I do, random sums into the EXPANSION account - hence, no charges.


----------

